# Possible egg share in September



## Laura1507 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have just had my bloods done for egg sharing so hoping to get some results in the next 4 weeks, anybody going through similar now? Would be nice to start a journey with some people!! L x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Laura - (from another Laura)  

Which clinic are you with?

There are a few of us due to start soonish (on the lister thread) and also in the starting in July/August thread. Jump into any of them.....everyone is lovely xx


----------



## Wuffley (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Laura,

I am just starting this process too. I have had my consultation last week but I have to wait until 9th July for bloods and counselling - I am really looking forward to getting started.

I am with the Lister Clinic - and its nice to see the success stories recently on here.


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

hi i'm 2 waiting for blood tests to come back to see if i can egg share i would be happy to talk to other people waiting, as i know for me its doing my head in, i have had my first lot of blood tests they all come back. i'm now waiting for my genetic test to come back which my clinic said takes 3 week's. i had them done just over 2 weeks ago, and this last week has been the slowest by far..x


----------



## Laura1507 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm with crgw in llantrisant, have about 3 weeks left until I get my full bloods back, hope they match me quickly!! 

You don't realise how many people are going through the same as you until you come on here x


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

hi Hun I'm with the London bridge, the waiting has gone so slow my 3 weeks is up tomorrow so hoping i get call saying there all fine , it has not helped that they told me that they had a possible match before i had the bloods done and they would like to start treatment on my next period witch is on the 17th of July so i really hope i start then if not it will be Aug...i.m so full of emotions and i have not even started yet  ..there is alot of positive people on this site i read there storeys and feel much more relaxed....x


----------



## Laura1507 (Jun 17, 2012)

A match already? That's great! I don't really know when I would start because I will need to have another HIV test before starting and I think that would be the beginning of September. I'm going n holidays for a week on the 2nd sept so hopefully I would have at least started the pill by then.

I just want it to happen!


----------

